# Hello, question about a pregnant queen



## kitkat74 (May 26, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I have been reading the helpful information on this forum and I was wondering if anyone can help me with a question about my pregnant queen.

She was bred in April and I was sure that she was pregnant. Her nipples are huge and this time last week her belly was looking more swollen than usual. She should be coming up to 7 weeks pregnant this weekend but it looks like she has deflated a bit. infact, if I didn't know any better, I would think that she wasn't even pregnant at all. Is it possible that she reabsorbed the kittens between 6-7 weeks? it seems quite late in the pregnancy to just reabsorb them. Or could it be that she will still fill out again in the next 2 weeks?

does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Reabsorbtion would not be expected this late but she may have miscarried them. 

Liz


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

In my experience by 7 weeks their is no mistaking feline pregnancy, they are massive! Its hard when you really want your queen to be pregnant, I've imagined all sorts of weight gain and nipple grow on to my infertile queen but the truth is, by 6-7 weeks she should he eating 26% more, her body weight should have increased by 25%, her nipples will be pink and growing and her tummy will be BIG, babies will be able to be seen wriggling around this time too.

I'm sorry if your queen has lost them this late on? What breed is she? Most studs will allow you a return visit if no live kittens are produced


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Could she just being having one?

you could have her scanned?


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Just a suggestion.

I have a girl who had two phantom pregnancies before the third visit to stud did the trick - each time she mated fine and pinked up, gained weight and a bump and went the full 65 days before coming back into call.

Although I had had a break of a few years from breeding I was sure she was pregnant each time.....the telling thing was that I didnt feel any movements from kittens during the phantom pregnancies.

The third trip to stud I had her scanned at four weeks and there were two kittens there that she carried fine and had a normal birth.

Are you feeling movements from the kittens? If not the vet would be able to confirm whether there are kittens there or not - mine did on the second phantom pregnancy even though I got him to feel, feel and feel again but no luck!!!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

lisajjl1 said:


> Just a suggestion.
> 
> I have a girl who had two phantom pregnancies before the third visit to stud did the trick - each time she mated fine and pinked up, gained weight and a bump and went the full 65 days before coming back into call.
> 
> ...


We had a girl that went the 9 weeks as if she was pregnant, but in the end there were no babes as it was a phantom, if you are not sure get her scanned.


----------



## kitkat74 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies. I don't think she could have miscarried as I would have seen signs of that, wouldn't I? She is an indoor only cat.

She is definately showing the signs of pregnancy. He nipples are huge and pink ( very different to normal) and she has been eating loads. She also hasn't called even though she has been like clockwork every 14 days. She just doesn't seem to be gaining the beachball look and there is no wriggling. I think you may be right about this being a phantom. I hadn't thought of that 
I will go to the vet to confirm this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

What breed is she?


----------



## kitkat74 (May 26, 2011)

She's a BSH


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Ooh lovely. What colour is she? What stud did she go to?


----------



## kitkat74 (May 26, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Ooh lovely. What colour is she? What stud did she go to?


She's a lovely blue. I'd rather not share any name or location details on a forum though. I hope you don't think me rude.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kitkat74 said:


> She's a lovely blue. I'd rather not share any name or location details on a forum though. I hope you don't think me rude.


a blue what? if she is a british shorthair is she blood grouped?

no one was asking for your name/location/dob, just the breed of your cat


----------



## kitkat74 (May 26, 2011)

Gloworm*mushroom asked which stud we used. Yes she is blood grouped.

Thanks


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> a blue what? if she is a british shorthair is she blood grouped?
> 
> no one was asking for your name/location/dob, just the breed of your cat


Why be so snappy? Manners?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I have heard of this happening but have no experience of it.

By 7ish weeks you would start to feel movement, and yes they are quite big by then.

Best of luck at the vet, be interesting to see what happens.

Has she had a litter before?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope the vet sorts things out for you and your queen is ok, will be so sad if she has lost the babies  thinking of you xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Please keep us updated with how you get on at the vets. Good luck


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I've seen a phantom pregnancy. We had a few problems with one of our females, I can't remember what problems she had but she couldn't be spayed at the time. She had to take the feline version of birth control pills until she would be ok enough to have her spayed. She suddenly started showing all the signs of being pregnant, she even nested in the wardrobe out of the way where we had placed a birthing box, and nothing, she just simply "deflated". The vet confirmed it was a phantom pregnancy. As she got better, the vet advised we could let her out a slong as we were still very strict with the pills, which we did. She was booked to be spayed two weeks later. However she fell pregnant even though on the pills but because of the pills she lost the kittens, as they were premature and severely deformed. She was devastated the poor little girl. Needless to say we will never ever use those pills again as it's obvious they aren't that good in the first place!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Ovarid can be very successful if used correctly but is not for use in pregnant queens, or for any long term period.

I wouldn't let any entire female outside, never ever.


----------

